# KNK Studio vs. ACS Studio: What are the differences in the software? Thx.



## Girlzndollz

_In the many threads and posts, this information may have gotten buried, or lost. I am not sure I actually can find in one place, just a simple list of the differences. This is an important consideration and question for me. _

For those of us who may be shopping the KNKMaxx and deciding between the KNKMaxx with KNK Studio Software or the KNKMaxx with ACS Studio software, it would be great to have bullet list.

I don't want to put anyone on the spot here, , but hopefully SandyM would take the honors of listing the considerations out for me/us. Would that be okay, SandyMcC? 

Also, for those of you out there who have used the demo for both, and have questions regarding the differences, or a good idea of what you think are important differences, this is a thread for you!  Hopefully SandyM can guide us thru this. 

I am hoping the thread will be a great place to contain information solely to do with the software differences, for easy reference. 

My thread topic first and foremost is:
What are the differences between the KNK Studio and the ACS Studio softwares?

_This way, if I choose one or the other, I know exactly *why* I did that, *what* the sticking points are as to why I made that choice. Either why I don't want to spend the money on the extras, or why I do feel I need to spend the money on the extras._

Thank you SO much.


----------



## BML Builder

Thanks Kelly!!! I have thought the very same thing. I don't want to spend more than what I really need. If the KNK software will do everything I want it to do then I don't want to buy the ACS software, but if the ACS software is what I really want then I don't want to buy the KNK software.


----------



## Girlzndollz

BML Builder said:


> Thanks Kelly!!! I have thought the very same thing. I don't want to spend more than what I really need. If the KNK software will do everything I want it to do then I don't want to buy the ACS software, but if the ACS software is what I really want then I don't want to buy the KNK software.


Thanks, Marilyn. The way you put it is exactly what I am thinking, too. Glad to know I am not the only one with this Q.


----------



## SandyMcC

I assume, by now, you've watched one or more of the Rhinestone Tutorial videos I created for KNK Studio. So you have a general idea of how we can use the software to create rhinestone patterns. 

ACS Studio has ALL of the same functions but also an additional feature which allows one to create patterns of lines to fill any image. There are various patterns from which to pick and you can, of course, select the distance between the lines according to the rhinestone size you plan to use. Then you can proceed to apply the circles to the pattern in our one step process. I can somewhat simulate some of these patterns, using other menu functions, but it's not as straight forward as using this feature directly and having the patterns all in one menu for previewing the effects with the image you are trying to fill... so that you can easily compare one to the other. Does that make sense?

In my opinion, the major reason to NOT buy KNK Studio at this point (besides the fact that it doesn't have drivers to cut to other machines), is that we are having future enhancements... future "bells and whistles" added to ACS Studio and they will not be present in KNK Studio.

Now, you may watch my videos and think to yourself, "Hey, I'm great with what Sandy shows. This will do everything I need!" But in reality, nine times out of ten, when a software comes out and it has cool new features, you find yourself REALLY wanting it... especially when others start buying it and talking about what all they can do with the new features. 

For the casual home user, I do think a KNK Maxx with KNK Studio is a incredibe value because I've certainly been able to create what I've needed so far. For those who want to have a full rhinestone/vinyl/tackle twill business and compete with what owners of other machines/software can do, then a Falcon or Eagle with ACS Studio is the better answer. 

So, I leave it up to each one of you to figure out, for yourself, what would work best for your needs and plans. And, of course, I'm here to answer your questions and provide support where I can.


----------



## BML Builder

Thanks Sandy. My decision is not really about whether I want to go for the Eagle/Falcon or the KNK Maxx, but whether I want the KNK Maxx with the KNK software or the ACS software. I don't think I need the ability to run thousands of templates, but I would like to make some templates to make maybe thousands of designs for shirts, bags, etc. I just want to make sure that the software is going have the capabilites to make the right designs that I want to make.


----------



## SandyMcC

BML Builder said:


> Thanks Sandy. My decision is not really about whether I want to go for the Eagle/Falcon or the KNK Maxx, but whether I want the KNK Maxx with the KNK software or the ACS software. I don't think I need the ability to run thousands of templates, but I would like to make some templates to make maybe thousands of designs for shirts, bags, etc. I just want to make sure that the software is going have the capabilites to make the right designs that I want to make.


I completely understand! And it's great that we now offer that option of buying the Maxx with ACS Studio. I should have actually mentioned it as a third option in my post above but I spaced it out temporarily! lol


----------



## sjidohair

SandyMcC said:


> ACS Studio has ALL of the same functions but also an additional feature which allows one to create patterns of lines to fill any image. There are various patterns from which to pick and you can, of course, select the distance between the lines according to the rhinestone size you plan to use. Then you can proceed to apply the circles to the pattern in our one step process. I can somewhat simulate some of these patterns, using other menu functions, but it's not as straight forward as using this feature directly and having the patterns all in one menu for previewing the effects with the image you are trying to fill... so that you can easily compare one to the other. Does that make sense?
> 
> In my opinion, the major reason to NOT buy KNK Studio at this point (besides the fact that it doesn't have drivers to cut to other machines), is that we are having future enhancements... future "bells and whistles" added to ACS Studio and they will not be present in KNK Studio.
> 
> 
> For the casual home user, I do think a KNK Maxx with KNK Studio is a incredibe value because I've certainly been able to create what I've needed so far. For those who want to have a full rhinestone/vinyl/tackle twill business and compete with what owners of other machines/software can do, then a Falcon or Eagle with ACS Studio is the better answer.
> 
> So, I leave it up to each one of you to figure out, for yourself, what would work best for your needs and plans. And, of course, I'm here to answer your questions and provide support where I can.


Sandy,
Thank you for all of the posts that you have taken the time out to do for all of us, I can see your Honesty and Truly wanting to help Forum members make their own Decision, on what is right for them.
Once all the Facts are layed out!
You are a wonderful ray of sunshine in all this Confusion.
Thank you my Friend
Sandy Jo
MMM


----------



## Girlzndollz

SandyMcC said:


> I assume, by now, you've watched one or more of the Rhinestone Tutorial videos I created for KNK Studio. So you have a general idea of how we can use the software to create rhinestone patterns.
> 
> ACS Studio has ALL of the same functions but also an additional feature which allows one to create patterns of lines to fill any image. There are various patterns from which to pick and you can, of course, select the distance between the lines according to the rhinestone size you plan to use. Then you can proceed to apply the circles to the pattern in our one step process. I can somewhat simulate some of these patterns, using other menu functions, but it's not as straight forward as using this feature directly and having the patterns all in one menu for previewing the effects with the image you are trying to fill... so that you can easily compare one to the other. Does that make sense?
> 
> In my opinion, the major reason to NOT buy KNK Studio at this point (besides the fact that it doesn't have drivers to cut to other machines), is that we are having future enhancements... future "bells and whistles" added to ACS Studio and they will not be present in KNK Studio.
> 
> Now, you may watch my videos and think to yourself, "Hey, I'm great with what Sandy shows. This will do everything I need!" But in reality, nine times out of ten, when a software comes out and it has cool new features, you find yourself REALLY wanting it... especially when others start buying it and talking about what all they can do with the new features.
> 
> For the casual home user, I do think a KNK Maxx with KNK Studio is a incredibe value because I've certainly been able to create what I've needed so far. For those who want to have a full rhinestone/vinyl/tackle twill business and compete with what owners of other machines/software can do, then a Falcon or Eagle with ACS Studio is the better answer.
> 
> So, I leave it up to each one of you to figure out, for yourself, what would work best for your needs and plans. And, of course, I'm here to answer your questions and provide support where I can.


Thanks alot, SandyM. So if I want to make a list of comparisons (which I do ) would you say this is accurate?

*KNK Studio:*

* Fill function is a multi step, manual process


*ACS Studio:*

* Automatic fill with (is it 6?) different patterns
* Set the distance between stones easily
* Periodic software enhancements
* 10 rhinestone fonts




_I have been reading the other thread as it goes along, but with so many topics, this info became scattered on me. I just one to compile the list for those of us looking over the options. Just like buying a car. That will cost me what? Do I need it? Maybe I do.  Then again, maybe it's just not that important overall. _

_I am not concerned about drivers for other cutters as I would be buying the KNKMaxx 24". This is to help me decide between the available software packages that are available with it.  _

Thanks so much, SandyMcC. I may go ahead and compile the list in the first post of this thread, for those who are looking for the low down on what is what. Thanks for helping me, and guiding me to that answer.


----------



## Girlzndollz

BML Builder said:


> Thanks Sandy. My decision is not really about whether I want to go for the Eagle/Falcon or the KNK Maxx, but whether I want the KNK Maxx with the KNK software or the ACS software. I don't think I need the ability to run thousands of templates, but I would like to make some templates to make maybe thousands of designs for shirts, bags, etc. I just want to make sure that the software is going have the capabilites to make the right designs that I want to make.


Yeah, exactly again, Marilyn. Me, too. __


----------



## SandyMcC

Girlzndollz said:


> Thanks alot, SandyM. So if I want to make a list of comparisons (which I do ) would you say this is accurate?
> 
> KNK Studio:
> 
> * Fill function is a multi step, manual process
> 
> 
> ACS Studio:
> 
> * Automatic fill with (is it 6?) different patterns
> * Set the distance between stones easily
> * Software updates
> 
> 
> 
> - Also, aren't there 10 rhinestone fonts that come with the ACS?


Yes... thank you! That's correct... ACS Studio also comes with the 10 rhinestone fonts. And I would change "updates" to "enhancements"... too often the word "updates" suggest "software fixes"... things that may or may not even apply to every day use of the software. I am optimistically hoping for new "bells and whistles!" I hope for fun cool additions to the software that make me eager to spend a weekend just exploring/testing them to figure out how they will make things easer and expand what we can design!




Girlzndollz said:


> Thanks so much, SandyMcC. I may go ahead and compile the list in the first post of this thread, for those who are looking for the low down on what is what. Thanks for helping me, and guiding me to that answer.


Sure! You're welcome! And I reserve the right to review the list and say, "Oops... I forgot something else!"


----------



## ashamutt

SandyMcC said:


> Yes... thank you! That's correct... ACS Studio also comes with the 10 rhinestone fonts. And I would change "updates" to "enhancements"... too often the word "updates" suggest "software fixes"... things that may or may not even apply to every day use of the software. I am optimistically hoping for new "bells and whistles!" I hope for fun cool additions to the software that make me eager to spend a weekend just exploring/testing them to figure out how they will make things easer and expand what we can design!
> 
> 
> Sure! You're welcome! And I reserve the right to review the list and say, "Oops... I forgot something else!"


 

To SandyMcC

Here is one more question....

Will all of the CURRENT(_since Dec '08_) owners of the KNK MAXX be able to "upgrade" to the ACS software? or be able to "purchase" it outright for their MAXX?

(sorry if I missed this)


----------



## Girlzndollz

SandyMcC said:


> ... I would change "updates" to "enhancements"...


Will do.  



SandyMcC said:


> Sure! You're welcome! And I reserve the right to review the list and say, "Oops... I forgot something else!"


Absolutely. I thank you, too.  Sandy, anytime there is something to add/revise/modify just say the word. I agree the best list is the list that's as accurate as can be.


----------



## SandyMcC

ashamutt said:


> To SandyMcC
> 
> Here is one more question....
> 
> Will all of the CURRENT(_since Dec '08_) owners of the KNK MAXX be able to "upgrade" to the ACS software? or be able to "purchase" it outright for their MAXX?
> 
> (sorry if I missed this)


If the software is made available to independently purchase, then any Maxx owners could certainly just buy it at the full retail price and it should cut to their Maxx. Whether or not there's any kind of upgrade discount remains to be seen. Remember that the Maxx owners do NOT receive a dongle... they have the two activation limit. So it really would require them to purchase, basically, a new copy of the software. Also, ACS Studio doesn't automatically save in .knk format. You can export in many formats that will import into KNK Studio, but the majority of my paper crafting community would be hesitant to switch because they share so many of their .knk files at the various Yahoo groups. It's part of the KNK community to do this because they are almost exclusivesly using their KNKs for hobby applications. 

Now things are different over here in T-Shirt World.  I could see where someone buying a Maxx with KNK Studio might decide they really want ACS Studio down the line, if the enhancements allow for more interesting or easy designing. So, I think we'll have to do a wait and see based on what the enhancements are and how much it costs us to provide the sofware and the updates.


----------



## BML Builder

Thank you again Kelly for starting this thread and thinking the same way I have been!!! And thank you SandyMc for all of your info, help, and support for helping us make a well informed decision of which machine and software we need to do what we want.


----------



## Girlzndollz

Hi SandyM.  

Thanky-thanky for all the info so far.  I have two more, if that's okay. 

1. Is there a difference in license between the KNK and ACS studio that would affect commercial sales of finished products, either the templates or the motifs?

2. I am really interested in the visual difference between the fills. I saw the cat design on your site for the rhinestone template and how the fill was done. I have not seen the "auto" fill finished look from the ACS.....

Is there a chance that you may be able to take the same design, and do a "fill" with the KNK Studio, and then do a "fill" with the ACS studio - and then post them side by side?

My main question is, do they look different? I do like when a design has a nice symmetrical fill, and if the KNK is a little half-hazzard, and the ACS more professional looking, that may be the deciding factor for me. If they are fairly close, and not significantly different, then it won't matter to me.

Have you seen both in person? If you think that they are really, really close, so close it's not worth showing, then I trust your word for it, and for me, unless others may want to see, I can skip it. But on the other hand, if you think they do have a different appearance, would you mind and would you be able to show us?

We can't demo the ACS so there's no way to see the fill. I know that others have the ACS, but my main thing is to see the fill on the *same exact* design. So I could see if I was doing, say, the cat design... I could see how with the KNK the fill would look one way, and with the ACS, it would look another way. Then I could see if it is that big of deal or not to me. This is an important feature to me, since I'm a really symmetrical person, even my furniture and designs lean heavily to symmetry by nature. If I know I can get a prettier fill with the ACS, that'll be important. 

Sorry so long. I am just trying to be as clear as I can, I know sometimes I am not. If you think the end result is different enough to warrant doing the test, and you have any questions for me at all, in case I was confusing, I'll check in back and forth all afternoon.

Thanks so much just for taking the time to read this, Sandy!! 

I think the license will be huge for me, as well, so I am really interested in that question, too. Actually, if you can not resell what you make with KNK Studio, don't even bother with question number 2 (the fill comparison) until I figure out if I even want to deal with that issue. No matter what level of template production one is looking at, being able to sell product *legally* is a big purchasing point. Not sure what good for home use only will really be for me. Thanks alot!  Have a great day.


----------



## SandyMcC

Kelly,

I will be happy to create some comparison fills. We'll need Gary to respond to the first question.


----------



## sjidohair

Girlzndollz said:


> Hi SandyM.
> 
> 
> 
> 2. I am really interested in the visual difference between the fills. I saw the cat design on your site for the rhinestone template and how the fill was done. I have not seen the "auto" fill finished look from the ACS.....
> 
> Is there a chance that you may be able to take the same design, and do a "fill" with the KNK Studio, and then do a "fill" with the ACS studio - and then post them side by side?


I believe Sandy M does not have the ACS software, and has not used it, yet,, 
She wrote the manual, yes,, but has not used the software,,
I might be wrong if she recieved it today, 
let me know if i am, i can take it, 
If she does not have the software she will not be albe to make the comparison untill she recieves it, 
Sandy Jo
MMM


----------



## SandyMcC

sjidohair said:


> I believe Sandy M does not have the ACS software, and has not used it, yet,,
> She wrote the manual, yes,, but has not used the software,,
> I might be wrong if she recieved it today,
> let me know if i am, i can take it,
> If she does not have the software she will not be albe to make the comparison untill she recieves it,
> Sandy Jo
> MMM


Excuse me? How do you think I wrote the ACS User Manual without having the software installed on my computer? Plus we've had private email conversations where I have clearly explained to you the precise differences between the two versions.


----------



## sjidohair

SandyM, Then i am wrong and I misunderstood our conversations., 
I am sorry for that,, as I would never do that on purpose,, 
Sandy Jo


----------



## ashamutt

PLUS.....

I LOVE the FACT that SandyMcC has 3+ years experience with the KNK ?brand? cutters!
(and wrote the manual for the new ?eagle acs software? too!!! WOW!!! what TECH support YOU will be able to give! I love it!!!)

YOU KNOW YOUR STUFF SANDYMcC!!!!!! 
_*thoroughly*_!!!!!


----------



## BML Builder

Thanks again Kelly. You keep coming up with some very good questions. I had not thought of the license issue, but I agree if I can't sell the product it does me no good to spend that kind of money on the software. 

Also the fill features have been a big issue I have been debating. The R-wear software has 3 different fill patterns and most of the time only one of them will works well for most of what I want to do. So it would be great to see what kind of fill options the ACS software really has and whether or not they are even worth spending the extra money on. It is great that the KNK software has the demo so we can try it out, but it would be great to see what the ACS software can do also especially to see if the differences are worth the extra costs to us.


----------



## BML Builder

ashamutt said:


> PLUS.....
> 
> I LOVE the FACT that SandyMcC has 3+ years experience with the KNK ?brand? cutters!
> (and wrote the manual for the new ?eagle acs software? too!!! WOW!!! what TECH support YOU will be able to give! I love it!!!)
> 
> YOU KNOW YOUR STUFF SANDYMcC!!!!!!
> _*thoroughly*_!!!!!


I thoroughly agree Mrs. Bacon. I love the fact that SandyMcC has been so helpful with all of the answers to all of the questions we have all had and how she is helping us make our decisions as to which machine and software may work best for each one of us. Then when we make up our minds how helpful she can be with all the questions I'm sure we will probably have about how to do something or how things work for something we will try to do.


----------



## ashamutt

HEY LOOK....
SandyMcC with some news on the ACS software for the GRAPHTEC...
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t93240.html

awesome!!


----------



## agensop

i'd love to see a comparison too!



SandyMcC said:


> Kelly,
> 
> I will be happy to create some comparison fills. We'll need Gary to respond to the first question.


----------



## accu4321

Girlzndollz said:


> _In the many threads and posts, this information may have gotten buried, or lost. I am not sure I actually can find in one place, just a simple list of the differences. This is an important consideration and question for me. _
> 
> For those of us who may be shopping the KNKMaxx and deciding between the KNKMaxx with KNK Studio Software or the KNKMaxx with ACS Studio software, it would be great to have bullet list.
> 
> I don't want to put anyone on the spot here, , but hopefully SandyM would take the honors of listing the considerations out for me/us. Would that be okay, SandyMcC?
> 
> Also, for those of you out there who have used the demo for both, and have questions regarding the differences, or a good idea of what you think are important differences, this is a thread for you!  Hopefully SandyM can guide us thru this.
> 
> I am hoping the thread will be a great place to contain information solely to do with the software differences, for easy reference.
> 
> My thread topic first and foremost is:
> What are the differences between the KNK Studio and the ACS Studio softwares?
> 
> _This way, if I choose one or the other, I know exactly *why* I did that, *what* the sticking points are as to why I made that choice. Either why I don't want to spend the money on the extras, or why I do feel I need to spend the money on the extras._
> 
> Thank you SO much.


Just to be sure everyone understands ...KNK Studio is not for commercial use,only Hobby and Craft.
ACS Studio has 10 free extra Rhinestone fonts and a fill feature that can put fills in many different ways such as Spiral or Island .Other than that not much other than ACS is Dongled.
I am sure Sandy will cross this post.
Best Regards
Gary


----------



## Rodney

> KNK Studio is not for commercial use,only Hobby and Craft.


Hi Gary, just curious, does that mean the _purpose_ of KNK Studio is mainly for Hobby and Craft or are you saying that _legally, the licensing_ means that it can't be used commercially?


----------



## accu4321

Rodney said:


> Hi Gary, just curious, does that mean the _purpose_ of KNK Studio is mainly for Hobby and Craft or are you saying that _legally, the licensing_ means that it can't be used commercially?


Hello Rodney ,that is correct. The KNK Studio Software is licensed for non commercial use and specifically for Craft and Hobby users. That is 1 of the reasons we are offering the ACS Design Studio.
Best Regards
Gary


----------



## sjidohair

accu4321 said:


> Hello Rodney ,that is correct. The KNK Studio Software is licensed for non commercial use and specifically for Craft and Hobby users. That is 1 of the reasons we are offering the ACS Design Studio.
> Best Regards
> Gary


Thank you Gary and Rodney as that is important info, thank you both for taking the time on here to get important details like this out to future buyers.

Sandy Jo


----------



## BML Builder

accu4321 said:


> Hello Rodney ,that is correct. The KNK Studio Software is licensed for non commercial use and specifically for Craft and Hobby users. That is 1 of the reasons we are offering the ACS Design Studio.
> Best Regards
> Gary


Thank you Rodney & Gary!! Kelly, we finally have an answer to your question in several other posts!!


----------



## Rodney

accu4321 said:


> Hello Rodney ,that is correct. The KNK Studio Software is licensed for non commercial use and specifically for Craft and Hobby users. That is 1 of the reasons we are offering the ACS Design Studio.
> Best Regards
> Gary


This is probably nitpicking , but what defines "non commercial use"? 

I think a lot of crafters sell their crafts at shows and via ebay/etsy and other similar outlets. Would that also be considered commercial although they are using it for crafts?

I can't imagine that they're buying that great cutter and software but not making any money off of it. I guess it's possible, but is this something you could clarify?


----------



## sjidohair

Great question,, thanks rodney for taking the time to post it and be involved in these posts, 
Sandy jo
MMM


----------



## Girlzndollz

BML Builder said:


> Thank you Rodney & Gary!! Kelly, we finally have an answer to your question in several other posts!!


One other post, and yes, that is great, though it's not the answer I was _hoping_ for. When SandyM told me that Gary was best suited to answer the question, I did go to the other thread where he was discussing the licensing and to ask him there. 


Dear Gary, 

Is there a way we can view the licensing? If it's not online, is there a way to scan the doc in and post it online somewhere? 

I know this may sound like an odd question, but around here, we read software license agreements regularly. Vector art, software, art, stock photos, we read them all. It's important. 

Obviously, the license may be the single biggest, first deciding factor for many people. 

As such, I know I would feel very comfortable being able to read the whole thing in person, prior to going any further with my own decision, to make sure I fully understand the scope of the license. Thanks alot. 

Kelly =)


----------



## accu4321

Girlzndollz said:


> One other post, and yes, that is great, though it's not the answer I was _hoping_ for. When SandyM told me that Gary was best suited to answer the question, I did go to the other thread where he was discussing the licensing and to ask him there.
> 
> 
> Dear Gary,
> 
> Is there a way we can view the licensing? If it's not online, is there a way to scan the doc in and post it online somewhere?
> 
> I know this may sound like an odd question, but around here, we read software license agreements regularly. Vector art, software, art, stock photos, we read them all. It's important.
> 
> Obviously, the license may be the single biggest, first deciding factor for many people.
> 
> As such, I know I would feel very comfortable being able to read the whole thing in person, prior to going any further with my own decision, to make sure I fully understand the scope of the license. Thanks alot.
> 
> Kelly =)


Hello Kelly

For the consumer what is to be public is that ACS Design Studio is the product you must purchase if you intend to use it in a business or personal proprietor for profit.
Although this is somewhat generic, the spirit is clear.If we do not uphold our agreement we jeopardize our license and may be forced to pull the product line.
Regards
Gary


----------



## SandyMcC

Rodney said:


> This is probably nitpicking , but what defines "non commercial use"?
> 
> I think a lot of crafters sell their crafts at shows and via ebay/etsy and other similar outlets. Would that also be considered commercial although they are using it for crafts?
> 
> I can't imagine that they're buying that great cutter and software but not making any money off of it. I guess it's possible, but is this something you could clarify?


Quite the opposite... almost all of the hundreds of KNK owners I've taught and/or sold to and/or assisted at the Yahoo support groups are just hobbyists! They don't sell anything they make. The KNK is their toy!

Paper crafters and scrapbookers want to cut everything from tissue paper to dense chipboard... and they want to custom design what they cut... so it's personal... as in welding their kids' names to a teddy bear they've traced. So, the Cricut and some of the other inexpensive lower-powered cutters in the hobby world just don't do it for them. That's why they turn to the KNK. 

I have to admit that I'm always surprised how many will splurge and buy a 24" Maxx but that's usually because they've asked their hubbies which model they should get and the guys tend to say, "Just go ahead and get the big one!"


----------



## BML Builder

Girlzndollz said:


> One other post, and yes, that is great, though it's not the answer I was _hoping_ for. When SandyM told me that Gary was best suited to answer the question, I did go to the other thread where he was discussing the licensing and to ask him there.
> 
> Kelly =)


I'm sorry Kelly. I did not mean to imply anything negative to you. I just thought I remembered you asking that question before and we didn't seem to be getting an answer. 

You have been very helpful in asking questions I would not have normally thought of, but that I wanted or really needed to know also!!!! Thank you for that and again I am sorry if I made you think I was implying anything against you. I honestly did not mean that at all!!!


----------



## accu4321

Girlzndollz said:


> Hi SandyM.
> 
> Thanky-thanky for all the info so far.  I have two more, if that's okay.
> 
> 1. Is there a difference in license between the KNK and ACS studio that would affect commercial sales of finished products, either the templates or the motifs?
> 
> 2. I am really interested in the visual difference between the fills. I saw the cat design on your site for the rhinestone template and how the fill was done. I have not seen the "auto" fill finished look from the ACS.....
> 
> Is there a chance that you may be able to take the same design, and do a "fill" with the KNK Studio, and then do a "fill" with the ACS studio - and then post them side by side?
> 
> My main question is, do they look different? I do like when a design has a nice symmetrical fill, and if the KNK is a little half-hazzard, and the ACS more professional looking, that may be the deciding factor for me. If they are fairly close, and not significantly different, then it won't matter to me.
> 
> Have you seen both in person? If you think that they are really, really close, so close it's not worth showing, then I trust your word for it, and for me, unless others may want to see, I can skip it. But on the other hand, if you think they do have a different appearance, would you mind and would you be able to show us?
> 
> We can't demo the ACS so there's no way to see the fill. I know that others have the ACS, but my main thing is to see the fill on the *same exact* design. So I could see if I was doing, say, the cat design... I could see how with the KNK the fill would look one way, and with the ACS, it would look another way. Then I could see if it is that big of deal or not to me. This is an important feature to me, since I'm a really symmetrical person, even my furniture and designs lean heavily to symmetry by nature. If I know I can get a prettier fill with the ACS, that'll be important.
> 
> Sorry so long. I am just trying to be as clear as I can, I know sometimes I am not. If you think the end result is different enough to warrant doing the test, and you have any questions for me at all, in case I was confusing, I'll check in back and forth all afternoon.
> 
> Thanks so much just for taking the time to read this, Sandy!!
> 
> I think the license will be huge for me, as well, so I am really interested in that question, too. Actually, if you can not resell what you make with KNK Studio, don't even bother with question number 2 (the fill comparison) until I figure out if I even want to deal with that issue. No matter what level of template production one is looking at, being able to sell product *legally* is a big purchasing point. Not sure what good for home use only will really be for me. Thanks alot!  Have a great day.



Generally 
you can sell anything made from the ACS or Maxx systems as long as you are not using copyrighted artwork or duplicating a Patented product.
Gary


----------



## BML Builder

accu4321 said:


> Generally
> you can sell anything made from the ACS or Maxx systems as long as you are not using copyrighted artwork or duplicating a Patented product.
> 
> Hello Rodney ,that is correct. The KNK Studio Software is licensed for non commercial use and specifically for Craft and Hobby users. That is 1 of the reasons we are offering the ACS Design Studio.
> 
> Just to be sure everyone understands ...KNK Studio is not for commercial use,only Hobby and Craft.
> ACS Studio has 10 free extra Rhinestone fonts and a fill feature that can put fills in many different ways such as Spiral or Island .Other than that not much other than ACS is Dongled.
> I am sure Sandy will cross this post.
> 
> Best Regards
> Gary


Ok, I am confused now. Can we use the KNK Studio software for making items for sale or is it just for hobby or crafts?? I am not trying to cause any trouble or anything but I am really confused by these conflicting statements???!!!


----------



## ashamutt

BML Builder said:


> Ok, I am confused now. Can we use the KNK Studio software for making items for sale or is it just for hobby or crafts?? I am not trying to cause any trouble or anything but I am really confused by these conflicting statements???!!!


...maybe he ?meant? to write...

*made from the ACS or Maxx systems W/ ACS...???*

Gary...Is this what you meant???


----------



## dan-ann

is this type of license different then an embroidery machine license? There are a lot of embroidery machine/sewing machines that are advertised for home use only - the buyer voids their warentee if the the machine is heavily used for commercial purposes. But certainly they are still on the market and people still sell the products they make with them


----------



## Rodney

BML Builder said:


> Ok, I am confused now. Can we use the KNK Studio software for making items for sale or is it just for hobby or crafts?? I am not trying to cause any trouble or anything but I am really confused by these conflicting statements???!!!


According to Gary's post, he seems to state clearly that the KNK Studio software is licensed for non-commercial (no sales) use only.



accu4321 said:


> ACS Design Studio is the product you must purchase if you intend to use it in a business or personal proprietor for profit.


----------



## BML Builder

Thank you Rodney. I am starting feel like I'm going in circles. I do not remember seeing that post where Gary states that ACS software was the software that must be purchased to use in a business or personal proprietor for profit. Thanks again.


----------



## Rodney

BML Builder said:


> Thank you Rodney. I am starting feel like I'm going in circles. I do not remember seeing that post where Gary states that ACS software was the software that must be purchased to use in a business or personal proprietor for profit. Thanks again.


Yeah, I was confused for a bit as well. 

That's a pretty important detail when dealing with a piece of equipment that is definitely for business use.

It looks like the _equipment_ is fine for business use (ie: powerful enough), but the _software_ that comes bundled with the lower priced KNK models (KNK studio) is only for non-commercial use.

So it _sounds like_ you could get the lower priced KNK cutter (or a graphtec) and then buy the ACS software separately. 

I'm probably still confused about that


----------



## ashamutt

Rodney said:


> Yeah, I was confused for a bit as well.
> 
> That's a pretty important detail when dealing with a piece of equipment that is definitely for business use.
> 
> It looks like the _equipment_ is fine for business use (ie: powerful enough), but the _software_ that comes bundled with the lower priced KNK models (KNK studio) is only for non-commercial use.
> 
> So it _sounds like_ you could get the lower priced KNK cutter (or a graphtec) and then buy the ACS software separately.
> 
> I'm probably still confused about that


 
...you can sometimes find " lower priced KNK *maxx* cutters" that are slightly used.... on ebay and scrapbookforums! 

....maybe SandyMcC knows some places too?


Then , like you said, get the ACS software.......wow! even more money saved!


----------



## sunnydayz

> I think the last, newest post is where the new confusion comes in. Maybe the non-commercial use is actually the way to use the machine, because Gary says you can sell anything you make with the ACS or Maxx (assuming Maxx to be KNK Maxx Studio - again, not sure.)


This is the way I am reading it from his post above. That with buying the ACS with the Maxx machine you are able to use the maxx commercially. Since the Knk is the name of the non commercial software, not the machine which is maxx, and what he states above along with the ACS. So it would be the ACS (commercial software) with the Maxx(cutter), this combination is ok for commercial use. The KNK software (which is personal use) combined with the Maxx is not ok to use commercially. 

I know alot of software companies have different licensing, depending on what the software is used for. Such as Corel Draw had a student addition and a retail version. The student version is inteneded for a student to learn, but not used to profit. And we all know the full version is meant for commercial uses. That is where you would see the difference in price. Another great example is if you were to buy an image off of istockphoto, if you buy it for personal use its like $5 and if you purchase it for commercial use its around $50, this is because the difference of licensing agreements. Most companies work this way when a product is being licensed. 

This is how I read it. Basically the ACS software is intended for commercial purposes, and the KNK is intended for personal use. So if the company that is buying the software from the software developer breaks their licensing agreements, they can lose that licensing all together. I would not expect to see a copy of that agreement from the software developer as that would be private between the seller and the license developer. 

I am pretty sure that is what was meant here. That Accugraphics has different licensing contracts with the different products, and they have to maintain those agreements to continue doing business with the software developers. 

That is also why you will see different prices on the software, because of course licensing a personal product is going to cost the seller less than licensing a commercial product. So personal software is always going to cost less then commercial software. This is my understanding of what is going on here 

So the end point? Knk software is personal use and is sold for the intent of personal use, and the ACS is a commercial product and is sold for the intent of commercial use.

Gary if I am incorrect feel free to correct me


----------



## sunnydayz

My understanding is that the software is not the Maxx, The Maxx is the machine. The software I have on my computer is Knk studio, not Knk Maxx. Does this make sense? The machine name is the Maxx. The software is either the Knk studio or the Acs studio. So where he states the Acs and maxx, it seems to me he is talking about the ACS software/Maxx cutter.


----------



## Girlzndollz

I know. I actually elaborated my post above with more details I left out "trying" to not write a longer post that could bore everyone to death, lol. But my edit really adds to the heart of the confusion. I understand the same thing you do, Maxx is the machine, not the software. But the wording of the posts opens questions that aren't quite satisfied with me saying Maxx is the machine. I need to know for sure. My hat is hinged on the license and I won't make a move until I feel totally satisfied I've confirmed what Gary is saying exactly. He'll be around at some point. Thanks for trying to help me, Bobbielee. I really appreciate it. But I need to go another step past where we are. If I assume wrong in anyway, I may make a mistake in my purchase.  xoxo

Edit to add for Gary: Gary, I am not asking to view any agreements between you and the software developers. I am only asking what the license is that is sold with the KNK Studio (Like my other software and cliparts come with.)

The reason is, just like you have to stay within your agreements, so do I when I buy something. I, too, have to stay within the agreement of the software I buy. I have to watch out for myself, too. We all do. That's why we all read the license agreements. Seems like a normal thing to want to be sure of to me. Hope it does to you, too.


----------



## Girlzndollz

Hey Bobbielee, you know how I have a bad habit of asking all my Q's in the threads? If we don't hear from Gary prior to Monday sometime, I'm just going to give him a call on Monday afternoon to clarify. Sometimes a phone call is so much faster, simplier and easier. If I get to call Gary before he steps in here to post, I'll let you guys know what he says. I have to remember I have a phone on my desk sometimes! LOL. Thanks again, Bobbielee, I know you were trying to clear the fog for me. You Rock!!


----------



## dan-ann

Kelly
My statement was made based on my experience with embroidery machines. First one I bought was a home embroidery/sewing machine. I played with it and had a ball - then got the itch to sell my items - I found out while the machine was under warantee if I made and sold the items I made I would loose my warantee because it was a home embroidery/sewing machine not a commerical machine- I now have 2 commerical machines for my business but still use the orginal home machine but it is no longer under warantee so I would be paying for any repairs no matter how I used it.

how would the companys tech know - when you are sewing for a business the machines take a beating as you use them 6-9 hrs a day. a person using it for their home use would not be using it day in and day out - the difference in wear and tear would be obvious

I know what ever I end up buying will be use for commercial purposes. If not selling actual transfers etc selling the items I make and put rhinestones on and what ever else I branch into


----------



## SandyMcC

Girlzndollz said:


> Hey Bobbielee, you know how I have a bad habit of asking all my Q's in the threads? If we don't hear from Gary prior to Monday sometime, I'm just going to give him a call on Monday afternoon to clarify. Sometimes a phone call is so much faster, simplier and easier. If I get to call Gary before he steps in here to post, I'll let you guys know what he says. I have to remember I have a phone on my desk sometimes! LOL. Thanks again, Bobbielee, I know you were trying to clear the fog for me. You Rock!!


Kelly, I think that's an excellent idea. I just don't feel comfortable speaking on Gary's behalf on this one. I personally took his comment to mean that if you buy an ACS or Maxx cutter from Buy ACS (but not Scrapbook Die Cutter), then you can cut and sell whatever you like, as long as what you are cutting doesn't violate copyright restrictions based on the image.


----------



## Girlzndollz

Yeah, I totally understand how you wouldn't want to make that call on the license, given the circumstances. What you said about where the machine is purchased, I hope that's not the case. That would be weird. Hopefully it won't be but a few more days until it's clear. Seems like Marilyn and I have the same Q, Bobblielee and I understood it the same way, until Gary's last post, you have a new view I hadn't thought of until you said it, and Sally has a different question on it. Glad I am not alone in my confusion, but also look forward to figuring out what's what.


----------



## sunnydayz

Kelly I don't think the ACS software is not sold through the knk site anyways  The way it works from my understanding is they buy it through accugraphics, and if they want to get Sandy M's support then they have to contact her first through her site, and let her know before their purchase.

Let us know when you talk to Gary Kelly, I think talking to him on the phone is the way to go


----------



## SandyMcC

Girlzndollz said:


> Hi SandyM.
> 
> 
> 2. I am really interested in the visual difference between the fills. I saw the cat design on your site for the rhinestone template and how the fill was done. I have not seen the "auto" fill finished look from the ACS.....
> 
> Is there a chance that you may be able to take the same design, and do a "fill" with the KNK Studio, and then do a "fill" with the ACS studio - and then post them side by side?
> 
> My main question is, do they look different? I do like when a design has a nice symmetrical fill, and if the KNK is a little half-hazzard, and the ACS more professional looking, that may be the deciding factor for me. If they are fairly close, and not significantly different, then it won't matter to me.
> 
> Have you seen both in person? If you think that they are really, really close, so close it's not worth showing, then I trust your word for it, and for me, unless others may want to see, I can skip it. But on the other hand, if you think they do have a different appearance, would you mind and would you be able to show us?


I've prepared a document to show some of the design possibilities available in ACS Studio. Let me know if you have questions.


----------



## sjidohair

Sandy,
Thanks that was very informative.
Sandy JO
MMM


----------



## SandyMcC

sjidohair said:


> Sandy,
> Thanks that was very informative.
> Sandy JO
> MMM


You're welcome. I had a good time experimenting with the various methods of filling images. I hope to keep coming up with more and update that document according.


----------



## dan-ann

Wow those cats were awesome - so many choices


----------



## sunnydayz

That is a great pdf Sandy for showing all the different fill options that are available. Thanks for taking the time to show us them


----------



## SandyMcC

dan-ann said:


> Wow those cats were awesome - so many choices


The stenciling patterns can be a lot of fun... because there are umpteen settings you can choose. In the three on the right, you can move where you want your center target to be located and that can really change the overall look. 

Also, regarding Kelly's concern about perfect symmetry, you'll see that a number of them do tend to produce nice even patterns. In the near future, I'll be creating more videos to address this very topic.


----------



## BML Builder

Girlzndollz said:


> Yeah, I totally understand how you wouldn't want to make that call on the license, given the circumstances. What you said about where the machine is purchased, I hope that's not the case. That would be weird. Hopefully it won't be but a few more days until it's clear. Seems like Marilyn and I have the same Q, Bobblielee and I understood it the same way, until Gary's last post, you have a new view I hadn't thought of until you said it, and Sally has a different question on it. Glad I am not alone in my confusion, but also look forward to figuring out what's what.


I totally agree!! Thank you Bobbielee for your views. I had not really thought of it that way. Thank you Rodney for trying to clear up the confusion. Thank you Kelly for everything also. I look forward to finding out what you find out from Gary.


----------



## BML Builder

Thank you SandyMcC for the PDF. It was great. I really appreciate everything you have done from the videos to the trials and showing us all the different things the ACS & KNK systems can do. You have been great in answering so many of our questions about all of this. Thanks again. Everything has been wonderful!!!


----------



## BML Builder

SandyMcC said:


> Kelly, I think that's an excellent idea. I just don't feel comfortable speaking on Gary's behalf on this one. I personally took his comment to mean that if you buy an ACS or Maxx cutter from Buy ACS (but not Scrapbook Die Cutter), then you can cut and sell whatever you like, as long as what you are cutting doesn't violate copyright restrictions based on the image.


After reading over all these posts again, I think I am starting to understand a little bit better. According to SandyMcC, she says that she thinks Gary was saying that if you buy from Buy ACS and not Scrapbook Die Cutter you could use the systems for uses to sell. Well the Scrapbook Die Cutter site does not sell the ACS software and that site is for hobbyists. The Buy ACS site has the ACS software and not the KNK software and this site is for commercial users. So by this statement, I am taking that like Rodney wrote, you can use the ACS software for items to sell, but you can't use the KNK software for items to sell. It will be great to find out for sure if this is the correct understanding.


----------



## Girlzndollz

Hi,

I just wanted to give an update on what I learned. I didn't actually call Gary today, because I called SandyMcC first, on my way to Gary, and SandyMcC was able to really explain to me what I needed to know.  We had a great phone call, and all I can say is that Sandy is a really great person, and really helpful. (Thanks for the call today, Sandy.) 

I'm going to post this, and if anything got confused in my memory bank between the call and this post, I apologize and leave it open to SandyM or Gary to make it right for me. 

As I understand it, the purpose of the KNK Studio is to be marketed to scrapbookers, crafters and home hobbiests, a group who are either wholly or largely not involved in the garment industry. 

The ACS Studio is intended to be marketed to and used primarily by the garment industry. 

That's the basics of it, and now alot more makes sense to me. It's seems it's not so black and white as commercial/noncommercial, as much as it's by industry. Hope I got that right. Hope it helps some others with the same questions as me. There's a little more to it, but I'm not sure enough of what I'd be saying to post it on the boards. I like to be as sure as possible for that. Thanks, again, SandyMcC, great talking with you today!


----------



## SandyMcC

Girlzndollz said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just wanted to give an update on what I learned. I didn't actually call Gary today, because I called SandyMcC first, on my way to Gary, and SandyMcC was able to really explain to me what I needed to know.  We had a great phone call, and all I can say is that Sandy is a really great person, and really helpful. (Thanks for the call today, Sandy.)
> 
> I'm going to post this, and if anything got confused in my memory bank between the call and this post, I apologize and leave it open to SandyM or Gary to make it right for me.
> 
> As I understand it, the purpose of the KNK Studio is to be marketed to scrapbookers, crafters and home hobbiests, a group who are either wholly or largely not involved in the garment industry.
> 
> The ACS Studio is intended to be marketed to and used primarily by the garment industry.
> 
> That's the basics of it, and now alot more makes sense to me. It's seems it's not so black and white as commercial/noncommercial, as much as it's by industry. Hope I got that right. Hope it helps some others with the same questions as me. There's a little more to it, but I'm not sure enough of what I'd be saying to post it on the boards. I like to be as sure as possible for that. Thanks, again, SandyMcC, great talking with you today!


It was wonderful meeting you and speaking to you by phone! Feel free to contact me again, if you have additional questions.


----------



## accu4321

BML Builder said:


> After reading over all these posts again, I think I am starting to understand a little bit better. According to SandyMcC, she says that she thinks Gary was saying that if you buy from Buy ACS and not Scrapbook Die Cutter you could use the systems for uses to sell. Well the Scrapbook Die Cutter site does not sell the ACS software and that site is for hobbyists. The Buy ACS site has the ACS software and not the KNK software and this site is for commercial users. So by this statement, I am taking that like Rodney wrote, you can use the ACS software for items to sell, but you can't use the KNK software for items to sell. It will be great to find out for sure if this is the correct understanding.


Hello 
Sorry for the late reply . I still have to run a Business and I am tooo busy.
Regarding the above post . Yes if you want to sell your output for profit you need to have ACS Design Software. The Maxx ,Eagle and now Graphtec ce 5000 can be used (we have drivers for) with the ACS software.
THis is starting to confuse me 

Feel free to give me a call.
Best Regards
Gary


----------



## sjidohair

accu4321 said:


> Hello
> Sorry for the late reply . I still have to run a Business and I am tooo busy.
> Regarding the above post . Yes if you want to sell your output for profit you need to have ACS Design Software. The Maxx ,Eagle and now Graphtec ce 5000 can be used (we have drivers for) with the ACS software.
> THis is starting to confuse me
> 
> Feel free to give me a call.
> Best Regards
> Gary


Gary , 
Thank you , for all the information that you have shared here with us.
Sandy Jo
MMM


----------



## Gioclone

Where Do I buy ACS Studio?


----------



## BML Builder

You can contact SandyMcC or accu4321 from this thread. I think they both sell it.


----------



## mrmarcoscaveman

I just got done reading this entire thread. I don't understand the question, maybe I am missing something here, but I wouldn't think it would make a difference what piece of equipment you had or software you made it with. If you were selling T-Shirts on ebay or off the side of your truck you made with these machines. Who cares what software you made em with. I may just be wired to think in a straight line but please tell me what I am missing.


----------



## Girlzndollz

You are not really missing anything, Marcos. There is not a straight line to follow on this. That is what had me confused, too. It's not black and white, not in the traditional sense that one is commerical use and the other non commercial use. That could be where it gets confusing. It's the way the software is to be marketed. The Knk to scrapbook segment, the Acs to garment segment. If you look at my post again, that is what was explained to me. I am not sure I understand any better than this myself, but I hope this helps some.


----------



## mrmarcoscaveman

Well, I guess for someone like me, who will be just making the shirts for the flea market it won't really matter which one I have and how they got there. Thanks for the time to respond. Do you folks have resources of where the best place to get these stones and materials from? Sorry I am new to this new craze of stones and studs. But the kids all ask where my bling shirts are and took me a long time to figure out what they meant. But here I am anyway.


----------



## sunnydayz

mrmarcoscaveman said:


> Well, I guess for someone like me, who will be just making the shirts for the flea market it won't really matter which one I have and how they got there. Thanks for the time to respond. Do you folks have resources of where the best place to get these stones and materials from? Sorry I am new to this new craze of stones and studs. But the kids all ask where my bling shirts are and took me a long time to figure out what they meant. But here I am anyway.


Here is a thread where I have listed several sources for the stones http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t93879.html, you can also get supplies for templates and such from buyacs.com, but there are better prices for stones listed in that other thread I linked to. If you look in the rhinestone section of the forum there are other sources listed as well in some of the other threads. Hope this helps


----------



## mrmarcoscaveman

So is my understanding right then that the KNK Maxx doesn't cut consisitent circles to be able to use it?
I am trying to figure out how to get by the cheapest since my business will be mostly just making the templates and selling the T-Shirts. But I don't want to get that if it is gonna cause me to waste the template material, from what I see that stuff is pretty expensive itself. If this is the case with the Maxx machine, are there other machines that are not as expensive as that Eagle machine? I saw on one of those sites a machine called a Foison that looks like these machines, do they not do the job either? Also I thought I saw where someone posted a few links to several places to get the material from but can't find it again, seems like it was a sign shop with a different named stencil material.


----------



## SandyMcC

We've never tested the Maxx to see if it will cut a vast number of circles from a template material and maintain the perfect symmetry throughout. I did test draw 3000 circles and it completed them all... thus there were no memory issues associated with the buffer in the cutter and the 3000 circles looked fine. But again, they were drawn, not cut. We believe that the modification put into place on the Falcon and Eagle: where the blade holder seat is positioned closer to the pinch wheels is important for guaranteeing that the circles cut are more perfectly round.

However, we do not sell the Maxx as a business application cutter for the garment industry. It is sold to the crafting and hobby world... particularly scrapbooking, card making, railroad modeling, and other home-oriented activities.


----------



## mrmarcoscaveman

My apologies mam, I thought I read that you had actually been using this Maxx machine to make some Rhinestone templates. I was just hoping to get by with the cheaper method. Do you know anything about that Foison machine?


----------



## sjidohair

Marcos, 
I use the Eagle, and I have cut tons of templates with the rubber material, it works like a dream.

A less expensive way than the eagle, is the falcon.
I hope this helps.

Sandy Jo
MMM


----------



## SandyMcC

mrmarcoscaveman said:


> My apologies mam, I thought I read that you had actually been using this Maxx machine to make some Rhinestone templates. I was just hoping to get by with the cheaper method. Do you know anything about that Foison machine?


I have made a few designs with the Maxx but none of the have had more than a few hundred circles and I did them to show the scrapbookers and card makers something else they can do with their KNK. 

The Foison is a similar cutter... obviously. I doubt if they have the redesign of the blade holder seat, because _I believe_ that was a special order made for the Eagle and Falcon exclusively. Also, they do not come with our ACS Studio software and I can't speak to the quality of technical support you would receive. That should always be of prime consideration when purchasing a cutter... how much free support and education do you receive, who do you contact for support, where do you send the machine if you need servicing in the future, etc.


----------



## mrmarcoscaveman

Well now you got me scrathin my head. On the Eagle site and the knk site it says the maxx now comes bundled with the rhinestone acs software. So if the maxx is not for this then why buy it with the acs softare. When I saw this knk maxx rhinestone system I thought it was saying it was just a cheaper alternative. If it is mostly for crafters then why is it being advertised for sale as a rhinestone system. Sorry if I am being dense. I just can't afford spending $2500 on a new setup. I might could go with the $1200 setup witht the maxx and the knk software since Sandy has shown that the software can do the same things, just with more steps. I just wanna make sure before I spend the $1200 that I am not gonna get stuck with a machine that won't make consistant cuts.


----------



## Gioclone

One of the main confusions comes from improperly positioning the cutters. There needs to be more technical actual information on the actual capabilities of each device.

The information is not clear and currently as the conversation goes it getting a bit frustrating.

It's obious that anyone selling the product would suggest the larger of them all, but we need an unbiased point.

What's the ACTUAL capabilities of each setup. What size of templates are they able to do, at what speeds and if one has a longer life what is it.

I'm highly technical but it seems that we need the makers to first make up their mind on what is for personal, mid level and pro. At the current price point it seems that all the machines are possitioned at pro level.

Please clarify this better for us.


----------



## SandyMcC

mrmarcoscaveman said:


> Well now you got me scrathin my head. On the Eagle site and the knk site it says the maxx now comes bundled with the rhinestone acs software. So if the maxx is not for this then why buy it with the acs softare. When I saw this knk maxx rhinestone system I thought it was saying it was just a cheaper alternative. If it is mostly for crafters then why is it being advertised for sale as a rhinestone system. Sorry if I am being dense. I just can't afford spending $2500 on a new setup. I might could go with the $1200 setup witht the maxx and the knk software since Sandy has shown that the software can do the same things, just with more steps. I just wanna make sure before I spend the $1200 that I am not gonna get stuck with a machine that won't make consistant cuts.


The owner of Accugraphic said that the Maxx should be fine cutting large numbers of circles accurately, if you keep the speed at 150mm/sec. The Falcon and Eagle can be run at much higher speeds to get the same accuracy. That's why they are now providing the Maxx with the ACS software and marketing to the rhinestone industry.

What I posted before was that I personally hadn't cut any designs on the Maxx with a large number of circles. BUT, if you would like for me to, then I'd be happy to do it and mail it to you! In fact, you can even let me know what kind of design you'd like to have because I enjoy the designing process a lot!


----------



## sunnydayz

Here is a thread where the different machines are compared. It really starts comparisons on page 14 of that thread, as there was no info on the other machines until a couple weeks ago when I came across the maxx. Now it was my understanding of comparing all the different features, that the maxx can cut templates, it just was not recommended if you were looking to cut 1000's and 1000's. I am not sure why it is getting confused again haha, but it was my understanding, and from reading all the info provided by Sandy M and Gary from Accugraphics, that the maxx would cut templates fine as long as you are not going into the business of just selling templates, and making them 24/7.

Please read that thread for alot better info that may make you understand it more clearly  http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t78625.html


----------



## Girlzndollz

mrmarcoscaveman said:


> Well now you got me scrathin my head. On the Eagle site and the knk site it says the maxx now comes bundled with the rhinestone acs software.


That is true. They want the garment industry to use the ACS software. They want the scrapbook industry to use the KNK Studio software.



> So if the maxx is not for this then why buy it with the acs softare.


They say the Maxx is capable of cutting templates. Here is a quote from Gary:



accu4321 said:


> We call the KNK Maxx a Prosumer machine...being able to do some high end things at less than Professional machine price.
> 
> We want HAPPY customers. So for low to medium use and slower speeds it is my opinion that the Maxx will last for a long long time with cutting Rhinestone Motifs. Sandy M has done a fair amount of cutting Rhinestone Motifs with her Maxx and I believe she has not encountered any major problems.It could well be a great entry level solution.The Maxx really is a strong machine.


 
Marcos, this is a portion of this post in this link, but these portions address your concerns. 

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t78625-25.html#post543442

The thread I am linking you to, is about the machines, and the information you seek is likely in that thread. I think around July 31 is when the KNK information arrives in the thread.

I hope this helps you with some of the confusion that has shrouded this subject for a few weeks now. We've made some great headway, but apparently, there could be more to go. 

Have a nice day.


----------



## SandyMcC

Gioclone said:


> One of the main confusions comes from improperly positioning the cutters. There needs to be more technical actual information on the actual capabilities of each device.
> 
> The information is not clear and currently as the conversation goes it getting a bit frustrating.
> 
> It's obious that anyone selling the product would suggest the larger of them all, but we need an unbiased point.
> 
> What's the ACTUAL capabilities of each setup. What size of templates are they able to do, at what speeds and if one has a longer life what is it.
> 
> I'm highly technical but it seems that we need the makers to first make up their mind on what is for personal, mid level and pro. At the current price point it seems that all the machines are possitioned at pro level.
> 
> Please clarify this better for us.


Would a comparison table of the Maxx versus the Falcon versus the Eagle be what you need?


----------



## mrmarcoscaveman

I have compared them myself so no a table would not help. I just need to know FOR A FACT and not an assumption that the Maxx that is being sold as a rhinstone system would give me accurate results so that I wouldn't be wasting material. I would love to buy the most expensive machine and software but if I can do what I need with the KNK Maxx and the KNK software then that is the way I will go. It's not necessary for you to send me anything. Since you guys are above and beyond in customer support then I would think if you told me the Maxx would work consistently and it didn't you would make good on it.


----------



## Girlzndollz

What is the return policy on these machines buy the way?


----------



## Gioclone

I'm clear thanks


----------



## sjidohair

mrmarcoscaveman said:


> I have compared them myself so no a table would not help. I just need to know FOR A FACT and not an assumption that the Maxx that is being sold as a rhinstone system would give me accurate results so that I wouldn't be wasting material. I would love to buy the most expensive machine and software but if I can do what I need with the KNK Maxx and the KNK software then that is the way I will go. It's not necessary for you to send me anything. Since you guys are above and beyond in customer support then I would think if you told me the Maxx would work consistently and it didn't you would make good on it.


I dont think this question was answered, and I would also like to know, the answer to this question ! 
Thanks
Sandy Jo


----------



## SandyMcC

sjidohair said:


> I dont think this question was answered, and I would also like to know, the answer to this question !
> Thanks
> Sandy Jo


My little Maxx-cut circles look perfect! The rhinestones fall into place! Is there more I need to answer?


----------



## SandyMcC

I probably should add one more reminder (which we've posted several times before). Because the Eagle and Falcon have a closer proximity of the blade tip to the pinch wheels, you can cut the circles from the black rubber faster than you can from a Maxx. I believe we recommend 250mm/sec with the Eagle and 150mm/sec with the Maxx. But since you have extensive experience in cutting with your Eagle now, maybe you can let us know what speed setting you've been using on the Eagle?

BTW, I had a customer discover a new trick for faster/easier weeding of the cut circles from this black rubber. She removes the backing sheet BEFORE cutting and puts the rubber directly on the large carrier sheet shipped with the Maxx/Falcon/Eagle. After cutting, when she pulls up the rubber, it leaves behind the majority of the circles on the Krylon-sprayed mat and they can be scraped off. I haven't had a chance to test it as I'm caring for my MIL this week, but she swears by it and I'm eager to test it! This will be in a revision to the user manual if it works as well as she claims. : )


----------



## sunnydayz

Also for the member that asked the question of how it cuts the templates, there is also Sandy M's test thread here http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t92851.html, that shows pics of the cut template. I think with that test thread, and the original Accugraphics machine thread linked above, there is plenty of info available for people to see what the Maxx is capable of. As it is stated on buyacs.com that it is being sold as a rhinestone system as can be seen here Rhinestone Systems | Buy-ACS.com. I would think that would answer the question


----------



## sunnydayz

SandyMcC said:


> I probably should add one more reminder (which we've posted several times before). Because the Eagle and Falcon have a closer proximity of the blade tip to the pinch wheels, you can cut the circles from the black rubber faster than you can from a Maxx. I believe we recommend 250mm/sec with the Eagle and 150mm/sec with the Maxx. But since you have extensive experience in cutting with your Eagle now, maybe you can let us know what speed setting you've been using on the Eagle?
> 
> BTW, I had a customer discover a new trick for faster/easier weeding of the cut circles from this black rubber. She removes the backing sheet BEFORE cutting and puts the rubber directly on the large carrier sheet shipped with the Maxx/Falcon/Eagle. After cutting, when she pulls up the rubber, it leaves behind the majority of the circles on the Krylon-sprayed mat and they can be scraped off. I haven't had a chance to test it as I'm caring for my MIL this week, but she swears by it and I'm eager to test it! This will be in a revision to the user manual if it works as well as she claims. : )


SandyM, I think that is a great idea. I wonder how hard it is to get the circles off of the carrier sheet. Let us know once you test it


----------



## sjidohair

The Question i was wondering about. 

Was the question that was asked and Not answered,
about Sandy M standing behind her product if it did not preform as stated.

I myself have been waiting for that answer as well.
Thanks For any info you give, 
Sandy Jo
MMM


----------



## sjidohair

BML Builder said:


> After reading over all these posts again, I think I am starting to understand a little bit better. According to SandyMcC, she says that she thinks Gary was saying that if you buy from Buy ACS and not Scrapbook Die Cutter you could use the systems for uses to sell. Well the Scrapbook Die Cutter site does not sell the ACS software and that site is for hobbyists. The Buy ACS site has the ACS software and not the KNK software and this site is for commercial users. So by this statement, I am taking that like Rodney wrote, you can use the ACS software for items to sell, but you can't use the KNK software for items to sell. It will be great to find out for sure if this is the correct understanding.


Thanks for clarifying that , i have not been keeping up on this for awhile, 
Sandy jo
MMM


----------



## sjidohair

I have to say something here, what ever of these systems you purchase or from whom, they are all great,, Just do your homework to get the one that will fill your need,,,there are many poeple here now to help anyone whom has these machines and or software.
Sandy jo
MMM


----------



## sunnydayz

sjidohair said:


> The Question i was wondering about.
> 
> Was the question that was asked and Not answered,
> about Sandy M standing behind her product if it did not preform as stated.
> 
> I myself have been waiting for that answer as well.
> Thanks For any info you give,
> Sandy Jo
> MMM


I am not understanding that in the following post by you, you state that no matter who you buy from they are all great, but here you are basically calling out one particular sales rep? Is there some reason you doubt Sandy M's support? Have you had experience with her. I do believe they all sell the same systems, no matter who you buy from, the person to stand behind the machine would be ACS, as it is my understanding that is where they are all shipped out from right? but to me it seems that Sandy M provides much more educational information on the machines. I guess I don't quite get your comment here.

I know for myself, when I do make a decision to buy a machine, I will go with the person that has the most up to date information and education available.


----------



## SandyMcC

sjidohair said:


> The Question i was wondering about.
> 
> Was the question that was asked and Not answered,
> about Sandy M standing behind her product if it did not preform as stated.
> 
> I myself have been waiting for that answer as well.
> Thanks For any info you give,
> Sandy Jo
> MMM


I stand behind what I sell to my customers... always! If you have ANY doubts about the service and commitment I provide, I can put you in touch with... I don't know... at least a hundred happy KNK owners who will tell you that I'm committed to the point that I probably SHOULD be committed! lol Hey... maybe that should be my new tag line, huh?

I've done my own testing of cutting circles from the black motif rubber on a Maxx and they cut perfectly at 150mm/sec. As you'll recall, I wasn't certain if we had a memory issue with the Maxx, but after 3000 circles were cut, I assumed that it would be fine for the majority of the rhinestone applications. Now, I know you've told me that you've cut 10,000 circle pattens before and I personally did not test 10,000 circles. But I assumed that wasn't the norm. 

As I've stated before, I'm always MORE than happy to do any further testing to show what's possible on the Maxx. Just let me know and I'll squeeze it in!


----------



## sjidohair

SandyM,
Thank you for your response, i know it was not answered before, Now it has been answered,, thanks.
Yeah the over 10,000. 2mm circles,, that is not a normal, logo by any means, or design,, That is a very extreme template.
Thank you again for taking the time, to answer the question.
Sandy Jo
MMM


----------



## Girlzndollz

sjidohair said:


> Thanks for clarifying that , i have not been keeping up on this for awhile,  Sandy jo MMM


Hi SandyJo, before you become more confused, that is not the clarifying post on the license. This one is, I think you missed it. 




Girlzndollz said:


> You are not really missing anything, Marcos. There is not a straight line to follow on this. That is what had me confused, too. It's not black and white, not in the traditional sense that one is commerical use and the other non commercial use. That could be where it gets confusing. It's the way the software is to be marketed. The Knk to scrapbook segment, the Acs to garment segment. If you look at my post again, that is what was explained to me. I am not sure I understand any better than this myself, but I hope this helps some.


----------



## Girlzndollz

SandyMcC said:


> I'm committed to the point that I probably SHOULD be committed! lol Hey... maybe that should be my new tag line, huh?


That is great!! Love that!! hahaa! 



SandyMcC said:


> I've done my own testing of cutting circles from the black motif rubber on a Maxx and they cut perfectly at 150mm/sec. As you'll recall, I wasn't certain if we had a memory issue with the Maxx, but after 3000 circles were cut, I assumed that it would be fine for the majority of the rhinestone applications.
> 
> As I've stated before, I'm always MORE than happy to do any further testing to show what's possible on the Maxx. Just let me know and I'll squeeze it in!


Sandy, forgive me if I've missed this, but was there a template test posted for the 4mm stones of an average sized motif? I've been on and off the forum for a few good days myself now. Sorry if I missed it. 

If there isn't, and you find some free time (insert laugh track) would that be okay to show, too? We all realize you run a full time+ biz, so whenever you get the time. Of course, it'd be more than appreciated. Family and business come first. 




sjidohair said:


> Yeah the over 10,000. 2mm circles,, that is not a normal, logo by any means, or design,, That is a very extreme template.


Hi SandyJo, will you please share the speed settings you use on the Eagle when cutting this or a normal template? Do you use a different speed for an extreme template than a normal one? Thx. =)


----------



## SandyMcC

Sure! I can do a 3000 circle test at 4mm. The only reason I didn't do it before was that the grid size was going to slightly exceed my 12 x 12 scrap paper size. But I located some large sheets of paper in the back of my office closet, so I now have something to use for the test. I'll post once I get it done tomorrow.


----------



## Girlzndollz

SandyMcC said:


> Sure! I can do a 3000 circle test at 4mm. The only reason I didn't do it before was that the grid size was going to slightly exceed my 12 x 12 scrap paper size. But I located some large sheets of paper in the back of my office closet, so I now have something to use for the test. I'll post once I get it done tomorrow.


You, Rock!! Thank you, Sandy!!


----------



## SandyMcC

Girlzndollz said:


> Sandy, forgive me if I've missed this, but was there a template test posted for the 4mm stones of an average sized motif? I've been on and off the forum for a few good days myself now. Sorry if I missed it.
> 
> If there isn't, and you find some free time (insert laugh track) would that be okay to show, too? We all realize you run a full time+ biz, so whenever you get the time. Of course, it'd be more than appreciated. Family and business come first.


Okey-dokey.... 3000 glorious 4mm circles drawn on a large sheet of sketching paper. I took a photo of it still in the cutter and then after I pulled it off the mat.


----------



## Girlzndollz

WOW!!! That's all I need to see!!! Thank you! And thanks for getting to it so fast, I know you have a busy week on the calendar. 

Okay, you rock and so does the Maxx.


----------



## mrdavid

SandyJo, Could you show us the 10,000. 2mm circles extreme template you did. I would like to see that thanks


----------



## sjidohair

I wish I could, It was a Custom order for a record label, I asked for permission to display it, and was denied.
I was very proud of it,, and wanted to show it off, it was alot of work, 
Thanks for asking tho.
If i get permisson for my next big one , I will gladly show it.. 
Sandy jo


----------



## mrdavid

While I see I that SandyM went out of her way to show us.

Just thought you would cut new one to show is all thanks any way..


----------



## charles95405

you want someone to cut a 10000 stone stencil...just for show and tell...what is the purpose of that? you doubt it can be done..or just curious...? normally I am on David's side but not on this one..


----------



## sunnydayz

I remember Sandy Jo telling us that she did designs with 10,000 Rhinestones, when Sandy M was getting ready to do her tests. I don't think its unusual that when someone says they do something, that people ask to see it. It happens all the time here at the forums. I myself have been asked many times to show something I am talking about with my dtg printer.


----------



## mrdavid

I see there is some problem with the cutters that are being offered on this post.

I would just like to see the "Difference" with the cutters that are being "Questioned"


(or may be I aim wrong for asking)


----------



## ashamutt

....type this into google images......

10,000 rhinestone shirt

There are 2 on the first page...... one is a record label and the other is from a designer.

The first one looks gross!!!! (the image)
The second is ok...

....but....10,000 rhinestones on a shirt?????

Wouldn't that be a little tacky???...and heavy & hot??????????


----------



## ashamutt

...oops....corrected above to "google images"


----------



## SandyMcC

mrdavid said:


> I see there is some problem with the cutters that are being offered on this post.
> 
> I would just like to see the "Difference" with the cutters that are being "Questioned"
> 
> 
> (or may be I aim wrong for asking)


There was originally a question as to whether the Maxx, with 2mb of memory, would be able to handle cutting the same designs as the Falcon and Eagle, which both have 4 mb. And I did a 3000 circle test on the Maxx and it passed. I felt that 3000 would be representative of the most circles one would probably ever cut.

If there's something else you want to know about the differences, please feel free to post and I'll respond... probably tomorrow morning!


----------



## sportkids

Sandy M. rocks!! She is straight forward, professional, and is extremely passionate about her work! I can't wait to take some of her classes! She's been the best kept secret in the "world of rhinestone cutting machines!" (A pioneer if you will...) The Scrapbookers and craft people are lucky to have her!! She truly enjoys helping everyone! And I have only talked to her once on the phone..


----------



## ashamutt

HEY!!!!! GUESS WHAT I just saw at Buy-ACS.com: Your computerized cutting solution ?????

A brand new lower price for the ACS rhinestone Software for Graphtec cutters!!!
cool!
399.99
http://buy-acs.com/?page_id=35

awesome!


----------



## Girlzndollz

Wow, that's $200 lower!! Awesome, thanks for posting. Where is Terry??!! LOL!!!!!


----------



## BlingItOn

SandyMcC or SandyJo -
I wondered if either of you could answer a question for me? I currently hand set all of my rhinestones in my designs. After I create a design for the first time I scan the design and then the scanned image now becomes my pattern for the next time I want to make the design. Would I be able to scan my pattern that already has the circles placed where I want them and import the image into the ACS software and create a template from this type of image? Would the software recognize the circles in the image and match up the circles to create a template or would I have to start from scratch and use a typed font or lined image to recreate my designs over again?


----------



## SandyMcC

BlingItOn said:


> SandyMcC or SandyJo -
> I wondered if either of you could answer a question for me? I currently hand set all of my rhinestones in my designs. After I create a design for the first time I scan the design and then the scanned image now becomes my pattern for the next time I want to make the design. Would I be able to scan my pattern that already has the circles placed where I want them and import the image into the ACS software and create a template from this type of image? Would the software recognize the circles in the image and match up the circles to create a template or would I have to start from scratch and use a typed font or lined image to recreate my designs over again?


While you could scan it and auto-trace it, the results would not yield perfect circles... they might be close, but every one would probably be just slightly different. Now you can take each "imperfect circle" and, with a single click, convert it to a perfect circle, but that would require a lot of clicking if you have a pattern with a LOT of circles. On the other hand, if this were a pattern you would be using a lot, then the time might be justified. 

The other alternative is to scan it in and then just place new circles over the pattern. It's very easy to duplicate the circles in ACS Studio.... you just draw your first circle and then hold down the Alt key and drag. Each time you do this it leaves behind the original and you have a new one to drag into place. I show this in a few of the rhinestone videos on my blog. 

Then, of course, you can just choose to create a new pattern. It's really easy to do that, as well, if you have the original font or image.


----------



## EddieM

Sandy I have a ? to

With ACS can you design a two color vinyl cut design and then add a rhinestone border to the design in ACS and then cut the vinyl and then cut the outside rhinestone template to then use both to make the shirt?
Do you have a video on this?

I am hoping you can do this in ACS i do want to do a lot of this mixing both on the same shirt.
If you can how to you line up everything.

Do you heat press on the Vinyl first and then press the rhinestones on OR
Do you some how add the rhinestones to the peal off vinyl so they both get heat pressed at the same time?

Also if you can do this in ACS can i then manual place a few larger rhinestones in the design at special loactions i want to enhance the design. So it would be the smaller stones alined by the software around and then i place some larger ones myself in the design to be cut for a template.

One more?
How are you handling mulit color rhinestone designs as far as spweeping the right color stones in the right holes? Any trick to this..Are you placing tape or something over one color to block the wrong ones from going in and then taking the tape off and sweeping in the next color? 

Thanks I am still on the fence for the 24 Maxx or the 15 Falcon i would like the larger area but i do want the best quality in the long run.


----------



## SandyMcC

EddieM said:


> Sandy I have a ? to
> 
> With ACS can you design a two color vinyl cut design and then add a rhinestone border to the design in ACS and then cut the vinyl and then cut the outside rhinestone template to then use both to make the shirt?


Absolutely! 



EddieM said:


> Do you have a video on this?


I don't have a video yet but I will be making one.... perhaps this week. Question for you... since I want to design something that looks exactly like what you have in mind... do you want the rhinestone border ON the vinyl or on the shirt itself? If you could sketch out something you have in mind and email it to me, I'll make it look like that.



EddieM said:


> Do you heat press on the Vinyl first and then press the rhinestones on OR
> Do you some how add the rhinestones to the peal off vinyl so they both get heat pressed at the same time?


Note I'm not an expert on these processes like the members here with their own businesses, but if it were me, I would heat press the vinyl first. Then overlay the rhinestone design and heat press it.



EddieM said:


> Also if you can do this in ACS can i then manual place a few larger rhinestones in the design at special loactions i want to enhance the design. So it would be the smaller stones alined by the software around and then i place some larger ones myself in the design to be cut for a template.


Yes... no problem! I did that recently to a shirt I had made for one of the PBS segments I taped. I had cut and ironed on a vinyl pattern back in February to show. Then, a few weeks ago, I decided to manually add rhinestones around the border of the middle image... but I had neglected to save my original file. So, I just visually aligned them and then ironed them on and it worked great.



EddieM said:


> One more?
> How are you handling mulit color rhinestone designs as far as spweeping the right color stones in the right holes? Any trick to this..Are you placing tape or something over one color to block the wrong ones from going in and then taking the tape off and sweeping in the next color?


What I do is cut two or more patterns (one for each color) but every pattern will have the same three alignment holes along the top (left, middle, right). Then, I sweep in the first color of stones into the first pattern. And lift them off with the tape.

Then I sweep the next color into the second pattern, but I pull out the ones from the alignment holes. When I get ready to drop my transfer tape over the top of the second pattern, I make sure those three alignment rhinestones are placed in the same three alignment holes at the top of the pattern... then I can just drop the tape down to pick up the second color. 

Then you just repeat if you have more colors.

Before heat pressing, you remove the three alignment stones.

Note... if you have just a few rhinestones of a second color... say less than 10, then it's probably more economical to just flip the "wrong color" out of those holes and manually place the correct color stones into the pattern holes before lifting with the tape.

Does this make sense?

To align with existing vinyl, then I would have several alignment stones at strategic locations (such as corners) on my vinyl design. This would then allow me to correctly align the rhinestones and I drop the tape. Again, you remove the alignment rhinestones before pressing.




EddieM said:


> Thanks I am still on the fence for the 24 Maxx or the 15 Falcon i would like the larger area but i do want the best quality in the long run.


Either one will be a great machine. It's just a matter of whether you feel you will need the 24" cutting format. At the high pressures we have on both machines, the 300g difference probably won't ever affect what you need to cut. 

Post if you have more questions!


----------



## EddieM

Thanks Sandy

I can only think of one more ? at this point.
I read a post you made saying that with your Maxx you had a hard time cutting the black template material.
But you had been told to use more over cut i think it was and that should make it cut and weed better.

Did you ever cut some more templates and get the right setting nailed down for the Maxx so it cuts all the way and weeds everything out when pulling out the template.??
That is what had me thinking i am not so sure about the 24 Maxx..I do not want to have any problems making the rhinestone templates.

I wanted to say you have been very informative and a lot of help with the information.
I will be buying and will call in your name but i wanted you to know i am not in a rush i am working very heavy right now and then we are going on Vacation for a month so i will be buying everything in December some time after we get back. If i was to buy now it would just all be sitting here till we get back.
Do you think they would do some deal that i can buy the software now and then apply that to the 24 Maxx system when i come back this way i can start working with the software and designing things on vacation. We have a cabin rented for a month in Gatlinburg TN and will be bringing some computers and will have internet..
So far my plan is to buy the 24 Maxx, Geo Knight Heat Press, _Ricoh _GX7000_ printer i hope with _ChromaBlast ink, Smart Designer and Rhinestone and vinyl supplys and lots of Ts to start testing and working with.
I will have a lot of software and things to learn but i will have the time then.

Thanks


----------



## SandyMcC

I received feedback from Accugraphic and from my own customers about what's working well for them. So, I will do some more testing and even film it with my Flip after Labor Day. I want to show you what the Maxx can do!


----------



## EddieM

Cool...Look forward to seeing it.


----------



## SandyMcC

SandyMcC said:


> Absolutely!
> 
> I don't have a video yet but I will be making one.... perhaps this week. Question for you... since I want to design something that looks exactly like what you have in mind... do you want the rhinestone border ON the vinyl or on the shirt itself? If you could sketch out something you have in mind and email it to me, I'll make it look like that.


Okay... I'm back on track now to get some of my commitments fulfilled. First of all, I don't recall seeing a response to whether or not the rhinestone border would be ON the vinyl or OFF the vinyl. So, the video was made with it on. But it's the exact same process... you just create an outline instead of an inline. Here's a link:

Rhinestone/Vinyl Designing

Next, I will be cutting out the pattern from the black motif rubber we sell and video taping that process to show. I believe it was also requested in this thread and I promised to do it.


----------



## EddieM

Hi thank you very much..The video ended to soon when you go to the cut window the video ended??

Looking forword to see the cutting out the pattern from the black motif rubber video soon to..

One ? how do you press the rhinestones onto the vinyl? will they stick to it?
I did not know that would work.
Did you cut that out and press that design on something if so do you have a photo of it all done..

You made it look easy i cant wait to buy everything!! I all most wish we did not have our vacation all ready set up coming up.
I would like to get the software to take with me to start working with.
If i buy just the software right now will they apply that amount to the Maxx 24 in December when i am ready to buy it??

Can you heat press rhinestones onto Poly T shirts? I am looking into sublimation and was thinking a full color sublimation print design with rhinestones added would be cool.

Can you work with full color images in ACS?

Thanks 
I do not have anything _sketch out at this time for testing_.

Ed


----------



## SandyMcC

EddieM said:


> Hi thank you very much..The video ended to soon when you go to the cut window the video ended??


That's the next thing I will film. I use a software screen capture program to video tape all of my KNK and ACS Studio videos. But then I switch over to a Flip video camera to videotape the cutting of the black rubber. The two video formats are not compatible, so they end up being separate videos.



EddieM said:


> Looking forword to see the cutting out the pattern from the black motif rubber video soon to..


I have moved it to the top of my To Do list now that I've caught up with other projects. 



EddieM said:


> One ? how do you press the rhinestones onto the vinyl? will they stick to it?
> I did not know that would work.
> Did you cut that out and press that design on something if so do you have a photo of it all done..


Yes, the rhinestones will stick to the T-shirt vinyl. What I will be doing is pressing the vinyl to a shirt first and then pressing the rhinestones after. Now this is where other experienced members may chime in with their own better methods since they are in the business. Heck... I don't even own a heat press yet! lol I'll be using my home iron to do it... not that I recommend that! 



EddieM said:


> You made it look easy i cant wait to buy everything!! I all most wish we did not have our vacation all ready set up coming up.


All graphics programs require some investment of time to learn what the various functions do and remember where to find them. 

The one thing I always stress to my customers is that you should start playing with the software but remember to contact me if you can't figure out why something isn't working and you can't locate it in the user manual. The most common "oops" are things like trying to weld images of different colors to each other (they need to be the same color), forgetting you have snap to grid turned on and, thus, unable to move images or nodes just a little bit. Or some functions need to have "Apply" clicked for the function to take affect... little things like that. But the videos I make help a lot because you see every step and I do my best to mention every step I'm taking.




EddieM said:


> I would like to get the software to take with me to start working with.
> If i buy just the software right now will they apply that amount to the Maxx 24 in December when i am ready to buy it??


I'm pretty sure that we can do that. I'll check with Accugraphic on Monday and let you know for sure.



EddieM said:


> Can you heat press rhinestones onto Poly T shirts? I am looking into sublimation and was thinking a full color sublimation print design with rhinestones added would be cool.


Maybe someone else can respond to this? I think the answer is "yes"... but I have no experience with this particular application. 



EddieM said:


> Can you work with full color images in ACS?


I'm not sure what you mean, so I'll answer this assuming multiple possibilities:

(1) Do you mean solid filled color images? Sure! I tend to work with the fill turned off because I like seeing the actual lines that will cut. But you can toggle back and forth with having the images filled or just seeing the outlines.

(2) Or do you mean can you with a full range of colors? Yes, you can add as many colors as you wish to your palette. 

(3) Or are you referring to raster images? Yes... you can import .jpg, .bmp, .tif, .png, etc into the program so that you can then vectorize them if needed or just use them as a background for the rhinestone pattern you plan to add. Maybe this is what you were asking???



EddieM said:


> Thanks
> I do not have anything _sketch out at this time for testing_.
> 
> Ed


No problem. I just wanted to make sure my sample would be something that would be worthwhile for you to see created. Again, I plan to keep extending this one sample to the next few steps, which will include cutting the rhinestone design from the black motif rubber, then cutting the other two colored parts from vinyl. Then ironing everythign to a T-Shirt. I plan to put all of this on You Tube and it will be really beneficial as I keep getting requests from my hobby customers to see how this is all done.

Thanks for the incentive to finally get it done!


----------



## ashamutt

ok Sandy......one more thing for your list!!...lol  ....... Please show how to add the "rhinestone size/color chart" to the KNK/ACS software.
You know, like the one that comes with the new i-designR software that Graphtec just released.

I would really like this feature on my KNK software.


Also.... does the KNK/ACS software give a "_stone count_ " as one designs??

AND.... THANKS so much for the AWESOME video up above!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Funny thing, do you realize that you have been "thanked" MORE times than you have posted....I do not remember ever seeing this before!!!!!
YOU are a MHM to me as well!!!! (and to a lot of others too)!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SandyMcC

ashamutt said:


> ok Sandy......one more thing for your list!!...lol  ....... Please show how to add the "rhinestone size/color chart" to the KNK/ACS software.
> You know, like the one that comes with the new i-designR software that Graphtec just released.
> 
> I would really like this feature on my KNK software.


I will by happy to show you that next week! Not a problem! I'll also send you the files that make it work.




ashamutt said:


> Also.... does the KNK/ACS software give a "_stone count_ " as one designs??


Yes... just select your image and then it's shown in the top left corner... see the attached screen shot. There are 248 circles in the selected word "Cinderella."




ashamutt said:


> AND.... THANKS so much for the AWESOME video up above!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Funny thing, do you realize that you have been "thanked" MORE times than you have posted....I do not remember ever seeing this before!!!!!
> YOU are a MHM to me as well!!!! (and to a lot of others too)!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


You're welcome. And no, I hadn't realized that. Well, I've had a lot of information to share since I joined in July! And I hope to continue being able to contribute to this wonderful forum.


----------



## sportkids

Do you mean I am actually going to learn how to do all of this? That ACS software box is just sitting there waiting to be installed! Everyone of Sandy's post is so informative. I am so glad she has joined this forum, otherwise I would still be pondering what system to buy!


----------



## SandyMcC

sportkids said:


> Do you mean I am actually going to learn how to do all of this? That ACS software box is just sitting there waiting to be installed! Everyone of Sandy's post is so informative. I am so glad she has joined this forum, otherwise I would still be pondering what system to buy!


Thank you! And of course you're going to learn how to do all of this! I think you should open up that box, put the CD in the CD Rom drive and get that software installed! 

Then, tomorrow you'll be all set for your first class.  But if you'd prefer to install the software over the phone with me, that will be fine, too.


----------



## SandyMcC

EddieM said:


> I would like to get the software to take with me to start working with.
> If i buy just the software right now will they apply that amount to the Maxx 24 in December when i am ready to buy it??
> 
> 
> Ed


I checked with Accugraphic and that will be just fine!


----------



## sportkids

I can certainly relate to taking the software on vacation. Easier to cut yourself off and concentrate. I had my first class w/Sandy on the new software today. Lots of information, and yeah, the head is spinning. I have to say I wasn't nearly as overwhelmed the ACS software as I was when I bought the cutter, and flexi. I feel very comfortable telling her I don't understand this or that. Being on vacation will have you in a different mind set, and probably a much more, relaxed, learning enviorment. Good luck!


----------



## EddieM

Yes vacation will be good but i will be taking with me a lot of other work that i will not have time to get done before we go so this may end up a very much working vacation at my PC.
I am not sure how i am going to bring everything. 
Right now i have 9 wedding albums to design, around 20 orders to fill, 4 weddings to edit and we have 8 more weddings to shoot and edit from now till Oct 23 and we hit the road on Oct 26. Plus 9 more family portrait sessions to shoot and edit. All i do is shoot and edit all day from the time i wake up till i go to bed heck it's after 5am and i am just now going to bed in a few. I edited for 12 hours non stop Sunday. Been working for 15 hours today.
Photography is a great business and we do very well but the amount of work i do it unreal i must be working 80 hours a week. I am ready for a change or a slow down by adding something else into the mix.


----------



## sportkids

It seems that creative people are all in the same boat as far as never sleeping! I run about the same schedule. Most productive in the middle of the night. No phones/blackberry's, no one talking, quiet...
Good for you w/the economy that your photography business is booming. I took 3 weeks off in April and spent with my daughter who lives in Hawaii. She turned my phone off, and wouldn't let me work at all.
I was somewhat "ancie" at first, but after a while, I got use to it. It was very difficult returning home and working again. Just think of all the wedding shirts you can do!


----------



## SandyMcC

Speaking of weddings, here's another idea... see attached photo. One of my Maxx customers whose daughter got married a few weeks ago, contacted me in June after seeing this on a web site and wondered if she could design the same thing and cut it. She found the font and then I showed her how to put the text on an arc and then I designed the flower for her. She cut it from Oracal 631 which is the vinyl used for indoor decorating (it's not permanent like other vinyls). Anyhow, this photo was taken AFTER the reception so it did get a bit scuffed up from the dancing. But she told me everyone was so impressed with it. I already have another customer who is cutting this same thing for a friend's daughter who will be married soon.


----------



## agensop

hey sandy is it possible to cut through both layers to anchor the rhinestone on the garment?


----------



## SandyMcC

agensop said:


> hey sandy is it possible to cut through both layers to anchor the rhinestone on the garment?


I'm not sure exactly what you mean, but I'm pretty sure the answer is no. When you cut the material for rhinestone template, you are cutting a pattern that's only used for brushing the rhinestones easily into holes so that you can then lift them off with transfer tape. This same pattern you cut can be used for hundreds of shirts, so you are cutting anything that would be directly applied to the shirt anyhow.

Does that make sense or did I misunderstand your question? I'm still planning to do the video... my assistant has had the flu for the past 2 weeks, so I need her to hold the camera for me. I tried just using a tri-pod but I'm showing too many different things and the camera needs to follow me from one step to the next.


----------



## agensop

in the video example. it looks like the rhinestones are just going to be sitting on top of the vinyl. i am asking if you can cut the the holes through the vinyl layers also. that way when you put the rhinestone transfer down in the last step. rhinestones are not adhering to the vinyl but to the shirt below.



SandyMcC said:


> I'm not sure exactly what you mean, but I'm pretty sure the answer is no. When you cut the material for rhinestone template, you are cutting a pattern that's only used for brushing the rhinestones easily into holes so that you can then lift them off with transfer tape. This same pattern you cut can be used for hundreds of shirts, so you are cutting anything that would be directly applied to the shirt anyhow.
> 
> Does that make sense or did I misunderstand your question? I'm still planning to do the video... my assistant has had the flu for the past 2 weeks, so I need her to hold the camera for me. I tried just using a tri-pod but I'm showing too many different things and the camera needs to follow me from one step to the next.


----------



## SandyMcC

Oh, okay... That should work! When I get ready to cut the vinyl, I will do that... I will cut the rhinestone holes through it so that we can see how that works. There may be some shrinkage of the vinyl that would then allow part of the shirt material to be visible around the rhinestones. So the key may be to make the rhinestone holes slightly smaller for the vinyl layer that's cut. This would be very simple to do... just need to figure out how much would be the appropriate amount to shorten them. 

So many interesting challenges... so little time! lol But we'll get there! Thanks for explaining.


----------



## SandyMcC

EddieM said:


> Cool...Look forward to seeing it.


My son's girlfriend helped me out yesterday afternoon and I got the video made showing the Maxx cutting the black motif rubber and then the brushing of the rhinestones into the holes. 

Maxx Cutting Black Motif Rubber

The next one I'll make is the cutting of the T-Shirt vinyl... maybe later this coming week.


----------



## ashamutt

SandyMcC said:


> My son's girlfriend helped me out yesterday afternoon and I got the video made showing the Maxx cutting the black motif rubber and then the brushing of the rhinestones into the holes.
> 
> Maxx Cutting Black Motif Rubber
> 
> The next one I'll make is the cutting of the T-Shirt vinyl... maybe later this coming week.


 
Thanks so much for the AWESOME video Sandy..... It makes me want to sit down and cut a pattern right at this moment!
My new Groove-E has yet to be broken in....now, I am not intimidated at all!!!

YOU are one person that TRULY helps us all!!!!!
Thank you


----------



## SandyMcC

You're welcome! And all you need to do is schedule your first free class with me and then I'll have you cutting rubber by the end of the class! I promise you!

Well...I assume you have some rubber to cut? That would be the limiting factor! lol


----------



## ashamutt

......in the video when you state "2 passes"...do you mean that the cutter cuts each circle "twice" ?

Maybe we can have a class this next week?.....and yes....I have some black rubber template material.


----------



## SandyMcC

I personally like to use 2 passes... I found that with one pass, most (maybe 80%) but not all of the little black circles would be stuck on the mat after the cut. But with two passes, all but one or two circles in total would be stuck to the mat. And in my opinion AND based on what I was reading about other members here testing the black rubber, the biggest hassle was weeding! When I tried cutting this rubber with the backing sheet still on, even with two passes, I found that the circles do not stay stuck to the backing paper because it's too slick. Now, Accugraphic will press it down to something plastic after cutting and removing the backing sheet, and then pull it up and most circles will stay stuck to the plastic, but I've never seen anything work quite as well as this method of cutting the rubber directly on a sticky mat. And I'm just so impressed that one of my new Maxx owners came up with this method!

In case you missed it in the video, the adhesive I use on my mats is Krylon Easy Tack (repositionable) spray adhesive. It's shipped with the KNK/ACS mats but you can also buy it at local craft stores. It's a perfect adhesive when cutting paper or cardstock because it's just sticky enough to hold the paper/cardstock firmly to the mat, but not too sticky that you can't get your cut items off the mat. If you're cutting fabric or other materials, you will want to use something more aggressive, like Aileen's Tack It Over and Over. 

Okay... I seem to be getting carried away my answer, huh? lol


----------



## BlingItOn

Hi Sandy,
Have you ever cut a rhinestone template with the stencil board that ACS sells? I've seen videos where an oil board was used to make a rhinestone template but wasn't sure if the stencil board that ACS sells was the same as the oil board. I was just curious as to which material (rubber material or the oil board) would be easier to work with and also more cost efficient to use.

Thanks, Lori


----------



## SandyMcC

BlingItOn said:


> Hi Sandy,
> Have you ever cut a rhinestone template with the stencil board that ACS sells? I've seen videos where an oil board was used to make a rhinestone template but wasn't sure if the stencil board that ACS sells was the same as the oil board. I was just curious as to which material (rubber material or the oil board) would be easier to work with and also more cost efficient to use.
> 
> Thanks, Lori


Yes, I have cut rhinestone patterns from the stencil board at ACS, as well. And it works great, too. I have no clue which material would dull the blade sooner... maybe they're equal in that regard. Although it seems like the rubber would be easier on the blade than the board. I use the same pressure with both and use 2 passes with both. Again, the multi-cut is a personal choice.

You do need to then use an adhesive of some kind to adhere the stencil board to whatever backing material you choose. I think I used a glue stick when I did my test. And make sure you use a backing material that's an alternative color to the brown stencil board. For example, I wouldn't use chipboard because it's a similar color of brown. You want the empty holes to really stand out so you can see if all of them have been filled with a rhinestone during brushing.


----------



## sjidohair

BlingItOn said:


> Hi Sandy,
> Have you ever cut a rhinestone template with the stencil board that ACS sells? I've seen videos where an oil board was used to make a rhinestone template but wasn't sure if the stencil board that ACS sells was the same as the oil board. I was just curious as to which material (rubber material or the oil board) would be easier to work with and also more cost efficient to use.
> 
> Thanks, Lori


Lori,
The chipboard and the oilboard dull your blade much faster than the rubber material.
If using the chipboard when pulling the stones up with the tape, it also carries some of the fiber material with it , on the tape, which goes on what ever garment you are pressing, 
It can easily be removed with a lint roll.
The oilboard that ACS sells does work great for a Template to use for the Shake in Method.
Hope this helps
MMM


----------



## BlingItOn

Thanks for the blade tip. I didn't even think about what material would be easier on the blade I was only looking at it from material cost perspective. Are replacement blades expensive? 

I make the transfer designs to sell and have the customer iron it on themselves so I definitely don't want the fibers from the chipboard to be picked up on the transfer tape. I may purchase some small quantities of the oilboard along with the rubber material for smaller less expensive designs. 

Thanks,
Lori


----------



## SandyMcC

The ACS blades cost $13.99 to replace and they should last a long time cutting the rubber. My customers who cut cardstock every day use them for several months before replacing.


----------



## EddieM

Thank you - just watched the video i will be watching it some more when i get my cutter.
Will be looking for the vinyl and heat press it all on video soon to.. Great set of videos..

? How much time do you think it takes to cut a two color vinyl design plus sweep in rhinestones in a med sized pattern and then press it all on a shirt for a finished product.
I am trying to get a feel of how long it will take for each item to see how many i can do a hour.


----------



## sjidohair

EddieM said:


> Thank you - just watched the video i will be watching it some more when i get my cutter.
> Will be looking for the vinyl and heat press it all on video soon to.. Great set of videos..
> 
> ? How much time do you think it takes to cut a two color vinyl design plus sweep in rhinestones in a med sized pattern and then press it all on a shirt for a finished product.
> I am trying to get a feel of how long it will take for each item to see how many i can do a hour.


Eddie, 
Depending on your cutters speed that you are using, each cutter will be different as well as your techinque at pushing or shaking the stones in place , and ready to press.

At first you will be slower, but you will get faster and get your own techinque down.
I know this does not give a straight answer but all machines and us work slower or faster.
MMM


----------



## Hale

Sandy, thank you very much for your work and past contributions. We plan on calling you later today to order the ACS. We have a Graphtec CE-5000 cutter that we bought last year that we know that will work for Rhinestones. I also have a Roland 54" printer/cutter which we do decals, banners and signs on in addition to printing and cutting transfers for T-shirts. We do not and would not use the Roland for cut vinyl and rhinestones. And we do sublimation. 

But I also have an Epilog 24" X 36" laser. I read on the Forum where someone is using oilboard to make rhinestone templates on their laser. Can the ACS software output an eps file or similar that could be put into Corel Draw to go to my laser for rhinestone templates? I make 1/4" wood family trees that have 5,000 + cutouts in them. 

Does the oilboard have to be glued down to shake and brush the stones into position? I worry about glue getting into the cut out holes and stones sticking....

Thanks, 

Hale Reider
Hogwild Imprints, Inc.


----------



## SandyMcC

Hale said:


> Sandy, thank you very much for your work and past contributions. We plan on calling you later today to order the ACS. We have a Graphtec CE-5000 cutter that we bought last year that we know that will work for Rhinestones. I also have a Roland 54" printer/cutter which we do decals, banners and signs on in addition to printing and cutting transfers for T-shirts. We do not and would not use the Roland for cut vinyl and rhinestones. And we do sublimation.
> 
> But I also have an Epilog 24" X 36" laser. I read on the Forum where someone is using oilboard to make rhinestone templates on their laser. Can the ACS software output an eps file or similar that could be put into Corel Draw to go to my laser for rhinestone templates? I make 1/4" wood family trees that have 5,000 + cutouts in them.
> 
> Does the oilboard have to be glued down to shake and brush the stones into position? I worry about glue getting into the cut out holes and stones sticking....
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Hale Reider
> Hogwild Imprints, Inc.


Hi Hale,

In my experience the oilboard does need to be adhered to something. One of my customers new to rhinestone designing attempted to have the oilboard simply taped down to a hard surface but she reported having problems getting the stones into the holes. I'm not saying it's impossible for it to work... only that I'm not aware of anyone who's had success with that. Certainly it doesn't cost anything to just try it yourself. 

On the other hand, I've not had anyone have issues with the glue causing the stones to stick... and it's not been an issue for me either when lifting the stones from the pattern. Now, when I'm just playing around with filling the pattern and then I dump the stones out, it's not unusual to see a few that are stuck but tweezers or a knife can be used to remove them. But you can see in the video that I made that even the sticky black rubber (which definitely has an aggressive adhesive) doesn't prevent the stones from being lifted with the transfer sheet.

Regarding the software... yes, we can export in a number of formats that should work for you, including .eps, .ai, .dxf and more. I have been concerned about whether or not the circles retain their perfect roundness when moving from one application to another, so if you would like to email me first, I can send you some sample files in the various formats for you to test and verify that the circles look fine. Just let me know if you would like to try that first.


----------



## BML Builder

Hale said:


> Sandy, thank you very much for your work and past contributions. We plan on calling you later today to order the ACS. We have a Graphtec CE-5000 cutter that we bought last year that we know that will work for Rhinestones. I also have a Roland 54" printer/cutter which we do decals, banners and signs on in addition to printing and cutting transfers for T-shirts. We do not and would not use the Roland for cut vinyl and rhinestones. And we do sublimation.
> 
> But I also have an Epilog 24" X 36" laser. I read on the Forum where someone is using oilboard to make rhinestone templates on their laser. Can the ACS software output an eps file or similar that could be put into Corel Draw to go to my laser for rhinestone templates? I make 1/4" wood family trees that have 5,000 + cutouts in them.
> 
> Does the oilboard have to be glued down to shake and brush the stones into position? I worry about glue getting into the cut out holes and stones sticking....
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Hale Reider
> Hogwild Imprints, Inc.


Hale, 

We use the oil board and glue to card stock. We use an adhesive spray and spray the back of the oil board then stick to the card stock. This keeps the glue from getting into the holes and the stones do not get stuck in the holes unless the holes are too small.

Marilyn


----------

